# Pouting



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I had the five boys on the trail last weekend for a short walk. The trail was crowded with people and dogs so I kept Diego on lead to keep the goats closer. 

Diego is senior goat when I'm not around. Mikey is his buddy. Larry and Moe are twins. So Curley is the odd goat and thinks I am his buddy. He still crawls in my lap from time to time.

On the way back, Curley just stayed behind. We kept walking and calling but just left him and he was content to just browse. We went a while and he still didn't show. So I walked back alone and gave him a call and he came right away and walked rubbing my leg till we met the herd.

I would swear he was pouting because I had Diego on the lead.

When we got home I put Moe on my lap and started trimming his hooves. Curley came over and started pushing my knee with his head, and when I ignored him he started lifting my foot with his horns. As soon as I let Moe up, Curley plopped in my lap.

So when I go in the yard with them now. I will scratch Diego and Mikey and Curley will lie at my feet behind me leaning on my legs.

I'll pay more personal attention next time we're out to see what happens. Maybe give him a hat or something to make him feel special.


----------



## lonitamclay (Aug 29, 2009)

Goats are just funny animals. That is probably why I like them so much because of their comical lifestyles.


----------

